# Obama ist offiziele Präsident



## White-Frost (20. Januar 2009)

So Obama ist nun vereidigt und hat seine Rede gerade gehalten hmmm dann will ich mal in die Runde fragen wie se für euch rübergekommen is und was ihr von gehalten habt^^
Seine Art wie er se rübergebracht hat fand ich persönlich sehr gut nur Teils n wenig Oberflächlich aber wohl für so ne Rede wohl richtig denk ich hmm^^

Meinungen gefragt!^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

Er hat das gesagt was wichtig für Amerika sein wird - und das ist alles wahr gewesen.
Er wird sicherlich einiges Anfangen zu verändern, in seinen ersten 4 Jahren. In einer 2. Amtsperiode dann es weiterausbauen.
Danach müssen aber die NAchfolger das weitermachen was er angefangen hat.
ABer sonst:
OBAMA FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Ich mag den Kerl

Aber man muss  trozdem sagen ein Guter Prsäiden nach Bush zu sein sit nicht schwer...^^


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

Yea! Endlich mal ein Sinnvoller thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halt und erhoffe viel von Obama, aber er schafft das

*
Und, er ist der beste Redenhalter den ich jeh gesehen hab*

Lisu, da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

was mich ankotzt is, dass ihn so viel einfach nur toll finden, weil er schwarz is.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mich ankotzt is, dass ihn so viel einfach nur toll finden, weil er schwarz is.


Ist doch beser wie wenn sie ihn hassen würden weil er Afroamerikaner ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist doch beser wie wenn sie ihn hassen würden weil er Afroamerikaner ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och die gibts sicher genug, die sind nur zu sehr damit beschäftigt Mordanschläge zu planen als sich groß um "Publicity" zu kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2009)

Er ist mir sehr symphatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen ob in 8 Jahren die Tochter von Kennedy Präsident wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist doch beser wie wenn sie ihn hassen würden weil er Afroamerikaner ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber nicht sinnvoll weil seine hautfarbe nix über seinen charakter, politisches denken etc. blub blub aussagt


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Wir lieben in halt http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/5827434 ^^


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Ich sage ja nicht das Rassismus - in welcher vorm auch immer -  gut ist 

Denn auch jemmanden  zu mögen weil er schwrz ist, ist Rassimus


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht das Rassismus - in welcher vorm auch immer -  gut ist
> 
> Denn auc hejmadne zu mögen weil er schwrz ist, ist Rassimus


ay!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ist doch beser wie wenn sie ihn hassen würden weil er Afroamerikaner ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


beides ist diskriminierung/rassismus call it whatever. bleibt bullshit.

und ob der wirklich so viele tolle sachen machen wird und ob der mit europa so gut freund wird werden wir noch erleben.


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2009)

Er ist und bleibt besser als Bush!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> beides ist diskriminierung/rassismus call it whatever. bleibt bullshit.
> 
> und ob der wirklich so viele tolle sachen machen wird und ob der mit europa so gut freund wird werden wir noch erleben.


genau das mein ich, ihr habt noch keine ahnung was er machen wird also wartet erst mal ab vll werden wir ihn noch mehr "nicht mögen" (hassen is son schlimmes wort) als bush


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> und ob der wirklich so viele tolle sachen machen wird und ob der mit europa so gut freund wird werden wir noch erleben.


Am Ende Wirt er noch schlimmer als Bush. xD


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Man sollte den Leuten aber auch nicht gleich unterstellen, dass sie ihn nur mögen, weil er schwarz ist. Es könnte ja sein, dass sich der ein oder andere hier mal mit seiner Politik auseinandergesetzt hat? Falls ihr den Membern von Buffed sowas nicht zutraut sollte man Diskussionen dieser Art direkt ganz weg lassen.


----------



## Skatero (20. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht wird er ja besser als Kennedy. Wer weiss.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Man sollte den Leuten aber auch nicht gleich unterstellen, dass sie ihn nur mögen, weil er schwarz ist. Es könnte ja sein, dass sich der ein oder andere hier mal mit seiner Politik auseinandergesetzt hat? Falls ihr den Membern von Buffed sowas nicht zutraut sollte man Diskussionen dieser Art direkt ganz weg lassen.


hab zumindest ich nich. aber es gibt genug, die das tun, sowohl hier als auch drüben.

nichtsdestotrotz hat er meinen respekt es als schwarzer so weit geschafft zu haben.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Januar 2009)

Ja er ist toll und so aber ich finds nur bissl komisch, dass wir hier in Deutschland so einen Hype um ne Regierung machen die uns nich wirklich was angeht. Soviel enthusiasmus wünsch ich mir mal wenn es um unsere Regierung geht.


----------



## Servon (20. Januar 2009)

Selbst die Medien haben Probleme, in einen verbalen Fettnapf zu treten. Heute im ZDF Morgenmagazin, sagte einen Reporterin aus Washington:
"Er ist der erste schwarze (Pause) farbige Präsident Americas." 
Aus dem Off hörte man den Sprecher im Studio sagen: "Die kann doch nicht schwarz sagen!"

Welches dieser Adjektive besser ist, mag dahin gestellt. Persönlich habe ich auch ein Problem mit dem Wort "farbigen", der ist ja nicht rosa und grün gestreift.
Das Ideal wäre, wenn man es nicht ansprechen müsste. Aber er ist nunmal der erste Präsident afroamerikanischer Abstammung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (20. Januar 2009)

Er ist in wirklichkeit der erste Blaue Präsident!
Sonst...gz,hf/gl?


----------



## Syane (20. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ja er ist toll und so aber ich finds nur bissl komisch, dass wir hier in Deutschland so einen Hype um ne Regierung machen die uns nich wirklich was angeht. Soviel enthusiasmus wünsch ich mir mal wenn es um unsere Regierung geht.




Sicher geht uns das was an !


----------



## Servon (20. Januar 2009)

Er hat leider noch ein Problem.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (20. Januar 2009)

Es ist eigentlich scheissegal was für Hautfarbe er hat, hauptsächlich geht es darum, was er macht.
Er hat mit Gates einen sehr guten Republikaner als Verteidigungsminister, Joe Biden hat jahrelange Erfahrung und ist ein sehr guter Vize, Hillary Clinton ist nicht schlecht als Aussenministerin, der Justizminister macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, k.a. wie er heisst... Natürlich ist der President wichtig, er ist aber nur einer unter vielen die das mächtigste Land der Welt leiten, auch er kann nicht alles, ist auch gut so, sonst würde er nur alle Entscheide fällen.


----------



## Ciquo (20. Januar 2009)

er wird die welt retten!
morgen ist der nahost konflikt zuende, wir fahren alle elektroautos mit strom aus 100% regenerativen energiequellen, die wirtschaft kontrolliert nicht mehr die politik, keinen hunger mehr auf der welt, selbstverständlich auch keine krankheiten, kriege wirds es generell nicht mehr geben, die usa halten sich an die vorgaben der un!

/ironie off

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2009)

Warten wirs mal ab - laut Bibelcode (Galileo lol) sollte der Präsident nach Bush ein schlimmer Kriegshetzer sein. *g*


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> er wird die welt retten!
> morgen ist der nahost konflikt zuende, wir fahren alle elektroautos mit strom aus 100% regenerativen energiequellen, die wirtschaft kontrolliert nicht mehr die politik, keinen hunger mehr auf der welt, selbstverständlich auch keine krankheiten, kriege wirds es generell nicht mehr geben, die usa halten sich an die vorgaben der un!
> 
> /ironie off
> ...



Ist es nicht furchtbar schrecklich die Welt so zu sehen?

(hallo ZAMperathor^^)


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warten wirs mal ab - laut Bibelcode (Galileo lol) sollte der Präsident nach Bush ein schlimmer Kriegshetzer sein. *g*


Obama und Kriegshetzer? Ehem ich glaube mal eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Januar 2009)

Und betrifft das uns?


----------



## neo1986 (20. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warten wirs mal ab - laut Bibelcode (Galileo lol) sollte der Präsident nach Bush ein schlimmer Kriegshetzer sein. *g*


Haha bald zeigt er sein wares gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Und betrifft das uns?


Weltpolitisch gesehen: ja tut es


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obama und Kriegshetzer? Ehem ich glaube mal eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, warten wirs ab, Franz Fuchs sieht auch nicht aus wie ein Bombenleger xD *nicht ernst mein* ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obama und Kriegshetzer? Ehem ich glaube mal eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


den iran wirds auch mit obama als präsi noch geben....


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (20. Januar 2009)

Na ja, fest steht wohl, daß Obama sich gut verkaufen kann.
Mal sehen, was nach dem Hype übrig bleibt.


----------



## White-Frost (20. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obama und Kriegshetzer? Ehem ich glaube mal eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir können Hitler schon zügeln ach der Packt eh nichts den zügeln wir schon
Hach der Amokläufer war doch immer so ein unschuldiger Schüler und so ruhig
ich könnte das jetz sehr lange weiterführen^^


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird er ja besser als Kennedy. Wer weiss.


werdma sehen wenn er lang genug überlebt...

die welt is voll von spinnern die zu leicht an waffen kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: der Bibelcode hatt sich vertan( oder Galileo kp) ...heist net "nach" sondern "Scheiß"


----------



## Qonix (21. Januar 2009)

Ich werde erst mal 1 Jahr warten bis ich mir eine Meinung bilde, denn erst dann kann man sehen was er jetzt auch wirklich machen kann.


----------



## Biggus (21. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mich ankotzt is, dass ihn so viel einfach nur toll finden, weil er schwarz is.



wer sagt das ? 
ich finde seine art sympatisch, auch wenn das bisher nichts zu sagen hat


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> den iran wirds auch mit obama als präsi noch geben....



und genau das ist der punkt - gute vorsätze hin oder her im ernstfall
wird er wie ein amerikanischer präsident handeln, und das heißt im 
zweifelsfall uns vor den kopf stoßen und tun was seine landsleute von
ihm erwarten.

ich kann den hype auch nicht ab und erwarte ncoh ein böses erwachen.

hoffen wir dass ich mich irre


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Januar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich werde erst mal 1 Jahr warten bis ich mir eine Meinung bilde, denn erst dann kann man sehen was er jetzt auch wirklich machen kann.



/signed

bis jetzt hat er noch nicht viel bewegt.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Man sollte den Leuten aber auch nicht gleich unterstellen, dass sie ihn nur mögen, weil er schwarz ist. Es könnte ja sein, dass sich der ein oder andere hier mal mit seiner Politik auseinandergesetzt hat? Falls ihr den Membern von Buffed sowas nicht zutraut sollte man Diskussionen dieser Art direkt ganz weg lassen.





ZAM schrieb:


> Warten wirs mal ab - laut Bibelcode (Galileo lol) sollte der Präsident nach Bush ein schlimmer Kriegshetzer sein. *g*



Das Problem an der Sache ist, zu differenzieren was Obama selbst sagt und was von seinem Team bzw. Beraterstab zu erwarten ist. Man wird hier das Gefühl nicht los, dass sich hier ein paar sehr unangenehme Menschen mit der Hilfe eines symphatischen Kandidaten an die Hebel der Macht katapultiert bzw. zurückgemeldet haben.

Obama an sich, was er in Reden und Interviews von sich gibt, hört sich sehr diplomatisch, friedlich und vor allem aufmunternd an. Das was die Gesellschaft (weltweit) wohl momentan sucht. Keine unnötigen Kriege mehr, bessere Kontrolle der Wirtschaft, mehr Unterstützung für die Armen (Länder sowie Menschen) und natürlich das Schlagwort "Freedom" (Freiheit). Alles in allem scheint das ja ein kompetenter Kerl zu sein.

Nun aber zu den Personen, die Außen - und Innenpolitisch ein kleines Wörtchen mitzureden haben:

*Joseph Biden*_Vizepräsident_
Hat maßgeblich dazu beigetragen, die ehemalige UdSSR aber insbesondere Russland, für die sogenannten Heuschrecken zugänglich zu machen. Über den damaligen Präsidenten Boris Jelzin ist nahezu alles was einen Wert besaß (Rohstoffe, Unternehmen etc.) in die Hände westlicher (insb. amerikanischer & englischer!) Großbanken gefallen. Joe Biden hat hier auf amerikanischer Seite die Fäden gezogen. Diese Verkäufe wären ohne bestechliche Regierung nie möglich gewesen. Als Putin anfing gewisse Milliardäre zu enteignen und einzusperren, waren das oft westl. orientierte Chefs dieser eben genannten Firmen. So kam auch der Fall Chodorkovski zu Stande. Hier trat Biden noch einmal als Verfasser des "Offenen Briefes an Putin" auf den Plan.

*Zbigniew Brzezinski*
Einer seiner wichtigsten Berater was die Außenpolitik angeht und einer der schlimmsten Kriegstreiber. War früher schon Berater für außenpolitische und militärische Angelegenheiten und hat unter anderem die Kriege in Afghanistan, Tschetschenien, Dagestan und Georgien mit iniziiert. Desweiteren plant er die NATO-Integration von Georgien und der Ukraine. In einem kürzlich veröffentlichten Interview (Zeitung, glaube SZ) gab er zu verstehen seine politische Ausrichtung keinesfalls zu ändern. Was das bei diesem Herrn bedeutet kann man in seinem Buch nachlesen, The Grand Chessboard: American Primacy and Its Geostrategic Imperatives. In Kurzform: Russland sollte nach Möglichkeit komplett von der Landkarte verschwinden oder zumindest wirtschaftlich und militärisch handlungsunfähig sein.

womit wir auch schon bei *Madeleine Albright* wären:
Ich hoffe ich finde im Laufe des Tages die Quelle des Zitates (Buch ist Zuhause). Grob wiedergegeben: Erst wenn Deutschlands Bevölkerung auf 8 Millionen und Russlands Bevölkerung auf 15 Millionen dezimiert ist, wird die Welt sicher vor diesen Staaten sein. Das Zitat ist schon etwas älter und dürfte für Deutschland keine Bedeutung mehr haben (USA Vasallenstaat) allerdings zeigt das auch die eindeutige Haltung gegenüber anderen größeren Nationen.

*David Rockefeller*
Darf bei keiner Regierung fehlen! Zumindest in den USA und England sind seine Finanzinstitute und Firmen nie schlecht gefahren. Hat er doch gute Kontakte zur FED und zur Rothschild-Bank. Er ist wohl eines der besten Beispiele, wie sich Privatpersonen durch ausschlachten eines Staates bereichern können.


Jetzt könnt ihr euch selber ein Bild machen. Am besten lest ihr Bücher über das Thema und glaubt nicht was euch der deutsche Medienhype so alles vorgaukelt. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis war ich überrascht wieviele Menschen Obama blind und jubelnd (im übertragnenen Sinne) gefolgt sind ohne je etwas über die Hintergründe in Erfahrung gebracht zu haben. Hier haben die Medien einfach ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Also meine Meinung: Obama ist wohl tatsächlich ein Präsident mit viel Potenzial (obwohl man über ihn nicht wirklich viel in Erfahrung bringen kann) allerdings wird es sehr spannend zu sehen, ob sich Obama gegen seine kleinen Kriegshetzer durchsetzen kann. Außenpolitik wird ja in den USA ja auch maßgeblich von einer Nichtregierungsorganisation gemacht. Dem CFR. Da ist Biden übrigens auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Auriga1 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich kann den Hype auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, sicher die Politik in Amerika hat nicht selten Einfluss auf den Rest der Welt aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ein Präsidentschaftskanidat schonmal für soviel Wirbel bei uns hier gesorgt hat. Zumindest nicht zu meinen Lebzeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (26 Jahre)

Ich persönlich blieb erstmal skeptisch. Obama ist zwar ein sehr charismatischer Typ, macht einen kompetenten und ein ,wie soll ich sagen, bodenständigen Eindruck, auch seine politischen Ziele klingen, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ganz anständig. Das Problem ist nur, Politiker haben im allgemeinen die Angewohnheit im Wahlkampf viel zu erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Erst im laufe seiner Amtszeit wird sich zeigen ob er den Erwartungen gerecht werden kann.  

Ich hab den Eindruck das viele Leute in Deutschland erwarten das sich die Außenpolitik von Amerika jetzt radikal ändern wird. Auch wenn es mit Sicherheit anders laufen wird als bei Bush, sollte man keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Harloww (21. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mich ankotzt is, dass ihn so viel einfach nur toll finden, weil er schwarz is.



QFT.


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obama und Kriegshetzer? Ehem ich glaube mal eher nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie lange kennst du ihn schon? Seit den Vorwahlen? Und was kennst du von ihm? Nur das was die Medien zeigen, und vllt das was in Wikipedia steht.
Schaun wir erstmal, was er macht, und was er erreicht.



riesentrolli schrieb:


> was mich ankotzt is, dass ihn so viel einfach nur toll finden, weil er schwarz is.


Seine Hautfarbe ist bestimmt ein Faktor, und bestimmt hat die Rassistenkeule (Wenn du den schwarzen nicht wählst, bist du rassist) ihm auch geholfen.
Dennoch, er steht für einen Wandel, und wenn er nur halb so gut ist, wie er sich verkauft, werden gute Zeiten ins Haus stehn

btw: Ich hasse den Slogan "Yes we can", der ist absolut ausdruckslos, und bei Bob dem Baumeister geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Seine Hautfarbe ist bestimmt ein Faktor, und bestimmt hat die Rassistenkeule (Wenn du den schwarzen nicht wählst, bist du rassist) ihm auch geholfen.
> Dennoch, er steht für einen Wandel, und wenn er nur halb so gut ist, wie er sich verkauft, werden gute Zeiten ins Haus stehn




Fraglich...sehr fraglich. Die Wahl findet schließlich geheim statt und es hat sich schonmal in der US-amerikanischen Geschichte herausgestellt, dass ein Schwarzer mit traumhaften Prognosen haushoch verloren hat, da zwar jeder gesagt hat, es macht ihnen nichts aus einen Schwarzen zu wählen, sie in der Wahlkabine dann aber den weißen Kandidaten angekreuzt haben. 

Desweiteren bestätigt Obama ja auch nicht gerade das Schwarzen Klischee von schlechter Schulausbildung, verlotterten Familienzuständen und Drogen/Alkoholproblemen. Ich sage Mr. President hat einfach in der Wahl die besseren Argumente, die überzeugendere Wahlkampfstrategie und ein einnehmendes Lächeln besessen. ^^


----------



## Millionphoenix (21. Januar 2009)

Noch bin ich skeptisch. Die Probleme sind doch arg groß und ich weiss noch nicht ob er dem gewachsen ist. Wir werden sehen, aber im moment trau ich ihm noch nicht. Das hat nix mit seiner Person, Hautfarbe oder Herkunft zu tun. Im Gegenteil. Die Hintermänner sind es die hier die Fäden ziehen. 
We'll see...


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

@Noxiel Hmm habe da mal was im Spiegel drüber gelesen, mal gucken, ob ichs noch finde, und um das "schwarze" Klischee gehts mir garnet^^


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> @Noxiel Hmm habe da mal was im Spiegel drüber gelesen, mal gucken, ob ichs noch finde...



Der Spiegel mausert sich ohnehin zu einer lesbaren Zeitschrift. Ich habe letztens mal einen sehr interessanten Artikel über die deutsche Regierung gelesen, wobei der Autor zum Ergebnis kam, dass wir uns von einem demokratischen Staat schon sehr weit entfernt haben.
Das ist eine Schlussfolgerung die man in FAZ, SZ und auch Bild wohl so recht selten liest.


----------



## Ben86rockt (21. Januar 2009)

find ich auch super das ers nu ist


----------



## BabyMilk (21. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich?

Bitte klont diesen Kerl für Deutschland.

Wir bräuchten auch mal sowas wie ein "Obama for Germany"....

Ich glaube nicht, dass seine Augen lügen, aber wer weiss, man kann sich Menschen auch gut täuschen.


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Bitte klont diesen Kerl für Deutschland.
> 
> ...


Ganz Ehrlich? 
Wir haben die erste Frau überhaupt im Amt des Kalzlers (der Kanzlerin^^), für eine CDUlerin ist Sie sehr offen, und Sie macht Ihren Job gut, finde zumindest ich, auch wenn ich eher im "Roten Lager" anzutreffen bin.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Januar 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Der Spiegel mausert sich ohnehin zu einer lesbaren Zeitschrift. Ich habe letztens mal einen sehr interessanten Artikel über die deutsche Regierung gelesen, wobei der Autor zum Ergebnis kam, dass wir uns von einem demokratischen Staat schon sehr weit entfernt haben.
> Das ist eine Schlussfolgerung die man in FAZ, SZ und auch Bild wohl so recht selten liest.



Bezeichnend. Einem einzelnen Autor im Spiegel glaubst du mehr als einem einzelnen der zuvor genannten? Warum? Ich empfehle Tageszeitungen jeder Couleur zu lesen, ob nun rot oder schwarz. Focus wie Spiegel, Stern wie SZ oder FAZ. Und aus allen Meinungen, Strömungen und Hinweisen sich das eigene Bild zu machen.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Bitte klont diesen Kerl für Deutschland.
> 
> Wir bräuchten auch mal sowas wie ein "Obama for Germany"....



Die Deutschen haben sich vor ein paar Jahren auch einmal von Äußerlichkeiten und einem lockeren Kandidaten verleiten lassen. Ich erinnere nur an die Wiederwahl von Gerhard Schröder. Vor den Wahlen war er weit abgeschlagen und hat allein durch seine persönlichen Sympathiewerte die Wahl gewonnen.
Aber mit Obama kann man in wohl nicht vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber begeisterungsfähig sind die Deutschen wohl auch heute noch (nicht nur vor 70 Jahren).


----------



## Xelyna (21. Januar 2009)

Ich find Obama toll 
Aber die Aussage, dass er wunderbare Reden schwingen kann und die Menschen aufwühlt und mitreißt.. da musste ich irgendwie an einen andren bekannten Redenschwinger denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finds gut dass er schwarz ist - die Ammis sind in der Hinsicht ja eh bisschen komisch.

Und die CNN Live Übertragung fand ich.. naja.. laut - bei uns war im Gang der Fernsehen voll aufgedreht.
Naja.. amerikanische Firma halt, was soll man machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bezeichnend. Einem einzelnen Autor im Spiegel glaubst du mehr als einem einzelnen der zuvor genannten? Warum? Ich empfehle Tageszeitungen jeder Couleur zu lesen, ob nun rot oder schwarz. Focus wie Spiegel, Stern wie SZ oder FAZ. Und aus allen Meinungen, Strömungen und Hinweisen sich das eigene Bild zu machen.



Was ist denn daran "bezeichnend"? Was genau "bezeichnet" mein Post denn?
Wenn du meinen Post oben gelesen hast(Klick), weißt du, dass ich meine Informationen wohl nicht nur aus dem Spiegel bzw. von einem Autor habe. Ich lese massenweise Bücher, sporadisch FAZ, SZ, Stern ,Spiegel, div. Blogs u.ä. sonst hätte ich den Vergleich doch garnicht ziehen können. Ich habe dieses Beispiel gebracht, da ich ohnehin der Meinung bin, in einem wenig demokratischen Staat zu leben und dies eben selten in den Massenmedien widergespiegelt sehe. Würde ich FAZ und andere Zeitschriften garnicht lesen hätte ich doch folgendes nicht schreiben können:


> Das ist eine Schlussfolgerung die man in FAZ, SZ und auch Bild wohl so recht selten liest.



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Spiegel nicht einmal für gut halte. Ich finde ihn sehr einseitig und politisch gelenkt. Darum der Ausdruck "Der Spiegel mausert sich..."


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> @Noxiel Hmm habe da mal was im Spiegel drüber gelesen, mal gucken, ob ichs noch finde, und um das "schwarze" Klischee gehts mir garnet^^


Ich fürchte, ich finde den Artikel nicht Online, aber im Prinzip ging es darum, 
dass viele Weiße ein schlechtes Gewissen für die Behandlung der schwarzen Minderheit in den Letzten Jahrhunderten hat, und sie ihn unterbewusst besser und Präsenter wahrnehmen. Weil er schwarz ist, und man von einem Schwarzen erwartet das er "ungebildet und assozial" ist. So werden Ihm Fehltritte leichter verziehen (Unterbewusste Vorurteile)
Zu guter Letzt hat er weil er anderst ist viel mehr Medieninteresse Genossen, und gerade die sind im Wahlkampf natürlich mächtig.

Das ganze war natürlich nicht so plump dahergesabbelt, wie ich es tue, sondern mit Analysen, Psychologischen Gutachten uvm belegt,


----------



## mmm79 (21. Januar 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Keine unnötigen Kriege mehr, bessere Kontrolle der Wirtschaft, mehr Unterstützung für die Armen (Länder sowie Menschen) und natürlich das Schlagwort "Freedom" (Freiheit). Alles in allem scheint das ja ein kompetenter Kerl zu sein.



keine unnötigen kriege mehr?
d.h. es gibt nötige kriege???
krieg ist, soweit es mich betrifft, nichts anderes als mord.
und ich finds ne schweinerei das leute wie der bush noch frei rumlaufen dürfen.
die iraker und die afgahnen haben irerseits ja nur versucht ihr land vor dem aggressor amerika zu verdeitigen.
die amies haben 1,3mio iraker umgebracht, wie rechtfertigen die das?

freiheit? in amerkia? ja ne, is klar
mit dieser ganzen terrorismus hetzkampangnie und der ganzen überwachung ...

was obama betrifft, der is ja nur ne marionette der leute die hinter der regierung stehen
und ohne die, wär er nie an die macht gekommen
deswegen hat man ron paul auch in den medien gleich mal fertig gemacht, damit der keine chance mehr hatte

wir werden ja sehen wies weitergeht

http://www.infokrieg.tv
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1338572241371195960


----------



## Stancer (21. Januar 2009)

Obama ist ein sehr chraismatischer Typ und genau deswegen so beliebt. Er kommt halt gut rüber.

Das sich seine Politik nur relativ wenig von der von Bush unterscheidet interessiert die meisten gar nicht.
Wer also glaubt die USA würden sich nun zu pazifisten entwickeln, sich überall raushalten, nichts mehr bestimmen wollen und keine Kriege mehr führen der ist ziemlich auf dem Holzweg.

Obama hat änderungen angekündigt aber die für uns entscheidene, nämlich die Aussenpolitik, ist fast genau dieselbe wie die von G.W. Bush !!!

Oder um es mit den Worten Obamas zu sagen : "Wir können uns weder aus der Welt zurückziehen noch versuchen, sie in die Unterwerfung zu schikanieren"


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> keine unnötigen kriege mehr?
> d.h. es gibt nötige kriege???
> krieg ist, soweit es mich betrifft, nichts anderes als mord.
> [...]
> ...



Gebe dir in allen Punkten Recht! Der Satz den du von mir zitierst spiegelt ja nur das Wahlprogramm von Obama wieder. Ob ein Krieg nötig ist oder nicht (jeder ist unnötig) entscheiden natürlich die USA für sich selbst. Was natürlich absurd ist. Und der Begriff "Freiheit", so wie er heute verwendet wird erinnert mich immer sehr an das Buch "1984". Alte Begriffe bekommen eine neue Bedeutung...

Übrigens hast du eine PM von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (21. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> btw: Ich hasse den Slogan "Yes we can", der ist absolut ausdruckslos, und bei Bob dem Baumeister geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2009)

Ich muss doch zugeben, dass ich von seiner Antrittsrede ein Wenig enttäuscht war. Da hat mir die Rede in Berlin damals wesentlich besser gefallen und da war er noch nicht mal Präsident. Dass eine auf Amerika zugeschnittene Rede kommen wird war ja klar aber ich fand die doch recht wenig aussagekräftig.
Naja, die Zeit wird zeigen ob er seine Versprechen zu halten versucht.


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

Er ist jetzt gewählt, da braucht er sich keine Mühe mehr geben
(Gewählt ist Gewählt,
Ihr könnt mich jetzt nimmer feuern,
Ich erhöh euch die Steuern,
das ist das geile an der Demokratie!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Kanzlersong... das war doch 01, oder?^^


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

Auch wenns ein wenig OT ist, zu der Diskussion um Spiegel und Co.

Noxiel hat natürlich 100%ig Recht, dass man seine Infos aus möglichst vielen Quellen verschiedener
Lager beziehen sollte. Da stimme ich 100%ig überein. Aber die Zeitschriften die du dann aufzählst, damit
kann ich absolut nicht übereinstimmen!

Ich bin seit Jahren treuer Abonnent des Spiegels und finde in jedem Spiegel hochinteressante Artikel über
alles mögliche von Politik über Wirtschaft bis in die Wissenschaft. Letztens war ich in ner Arztpraxis und musste 
mal wieder stundenlang warten. Mit dem dort ausliegendem Stern war ich in 5 Minuten durch.

Das Niveau liegt meines Erachtens nur knapp über der Bild. Das einzige interessante war ein Interview mit 
Guido Westerwelle und da ging es primär um seine sexuelle Neigung, sein Guido Mobil und so ein Blabla..

Diese "Zeitung" hab ich schnell wieder weggelegt ..


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

Der Stern ist im Prinzip wie Bild, schaut euch nurmal die Internetpräsens und den dort abgedruckten Schwachsinn an...
btt^^


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Aber die Zeitschriften die du dann aufzählst, damit
> kann ich absolut nicht übereinstimmen!
> 
> Ich bin seit Jahren treuer Abonnent des Spiegels und finde in jedem Spiegel hochinteressante Artikel über
> ...



Hi claet,

erstmal ist meine Aufzählung nicht vollständig und stellt natürlich nur einen groben Überblick dar, mit dem jeder was anfangen kann. Es macht wenig Sinn das "Weilheimer Tagblatt" oder Artikel in der "Schrot & Korn" zu erwähnen da komme ich vom 100sten zum 1000sten. Es sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass sich der Spiegel von einigen anderen Zeitschriften hier unterschieden hat. Ohnehin kann ich nicht verstehen, warum sich so über diesen Post aufgeregt wird. Ist der so missverständlich geschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim Stern gebe ich dir Recht. Schundblatt und das aus unserem Hause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur ist mir der Spiegel oft nicht neutral genug. Wenn man sich ausserhalb der deutschen Presse über etwas informiert bemerkt man erst, wie in deutschen Magazinen Stimmung gemacht wird.

Nochmal zu meiner Vorgehensweise wie ich meine Lektüre auswähle: Ist ein interessantes Thema/Artikel in der Zeitung/Magazin? Ja? Dann kaufe ich es. Egal ob Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, SZ oder auch "Schrot & Korn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hängt euch bitte nicht an meinem Mini-Post von vorhin auf, der wie ich finde garnicht das aussagt was mir hier teilweise vorgeworfen wird.
Interessiert mich ein Thema näher kaufe ich mir Bücher darüber. Letztes Jahr waren das Bücher im Wert von über 500&#8364; (incl. Prosa). Also glaubt doch bitte nicht, dass ich mit der Bild auf der Couch sitze und über die "Unwissenden" schimpfe.


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf Noxiel, dir kann ich fast vollständig zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du hast auch Recht, der Spiegel ist nicht 100% objektiv. Allerdings tendiert er in
die Richtung in die auch ich tendiere, also fühle ich mich dort gut aufgehoben. 

Außerdem finde ich, dass es ganz natürlich ist, dass eine Zeitung/Zeitschrift in eine Richtung tendiert
und ich habe beim Spiegel nicht das Gefühl, dass mir eine Meinung vorgeschrieben wird, keine Aussage
kommt mir indoktriniert (gibts das als adjektiv?) vor. 

Solange man also nicht blind alles glaubt und die Augen auch für andere Meinungen offen hält, ist
der Spiegel in meinen Augen eine optimale Lektüre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ich bezog mich ausschließlich auf Noxiel, dir kann ich fast vollständig zustimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hab wohl ich was nicht überrissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Diskussion über die Zeitschriften ist aber auch verworren mittlerweile. Stress in der Arbeit und dann noch in ein solches Thema posten passt nicht sonderlich zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Januar 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> wer sagt das ?
> [...]


na ich óÒ



Desdinova schrieb:


> Der Spiegel mausert sich ohnehin zu einer lesbaren Zeitschrift. Ich habe letztens mal einen sehr interessanten Artikel über die deutsche Regierung gelesen, wobei der Autor zum Ergebnis kam, dass wir uns von einem demokratischen Staat schon sehr weit entfernt haben.
> Das ist eine Schlussfolgerung die man in FAZ, SZ und auch Bild wohl so recht selten liest.


ohja der spiegel is ja sooo toll...


----------



## Stancer (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob eine Zeitung seriös ist kauft man einfach die, wo keine Bilder drin sind. Das passt dann meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je mehr Bilder ne Zeitung hat und je größere Texte verwendet werden, desto weniger informativ ist das Blatt. Bilder bieten wenig Informationen nehmen aber sehr viel Platz ein. Optimal, wenn man möglichst wenig recherschieren will.


Stimmt aber : Der Spiegel hat in den letzten Jahren deutlich an Qualität verloren und wird auch immer mehr auf die Masse zugeschnitten.


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Wir haben die erste Frau überhaupt im Amt des Kalzlers (der Kanzlerin^^), für eine CDUlerin ist Sie sehr offen, und Sie macht Ihren Job gut, finde zumindest ich, auch wenn ich eher im "Roten Lager" anzutreffen bin.


Ist aber hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Januar 2009)

Also Obama gut und schön, aber dass sie jetz in den Nachrichten schon zeigen, wie er auf seiner Feier getanzt hat, ist echt total übertrieben. Oh ja jetz hatter grad seiner Frau noch im live-TV ein Kompliment gemacht seh ich grad... das sind alles so Sachen, die uns hier wirklich sch... egal sein können. Eben haben sie noch gemeint, dass sein größtes Lob ja von seiner 7-Jährigen Tochter (Michelle?) kam. Ja, wunderbar....


----------



## Anduris (21. Januar 2009)

Finde Obama auch gut. Der Kerl hat was... Naja, denke er wird das eigentlich gut umsetzen, was er verspricht...


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Er ist und bleibt besser als Bush!



Da hast du einfach recht!

Und ich liebe seine Reden <3


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist aber hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (21. Januar 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich scheissegal was für Hautfarbe er hat, hauptsächlich geht es darum, was er macht.
> Er hat mit Gates einen sehr guten Republikaner als Verteidigungsminister, Joe Biden hat jahrelange Erfahrung und ist ein sehr guter Vize, Hillary Clinton ist nicht schlecht als Aussenministerin, der Justizminister macht auch einen sehr guten Eindruck, k.a. wie er heisst... Natürlich ist der President wichtig, er ist aber nur einer unter vielen die das mächtigste Land der Welt leiten, auch er kann nicht alles, ist auch gut so, sonst würde er nur alle Entscheide fällen.


Die Ernennung seines Kabinetts (heisst das auch so in den USA ..?) ist strategisch äußerst sinnvoll ... für ihn. Er schart starke Persönlichkeiten um sich, er ernennt seine ehemals stärkste Konkurrentin zur Außenministerin, um von vornherein interne Differenzen zu unterbinden. Somit schafft er sich ein angenehmes Regierungsklima, ist aber als Präsident die letzte Entscheidungsinstanz. Von daher ist er sehr wohl der mächtigste Mann der Welt, ihm obliegt praktisch jede Entscheidung.
Er verfolgt, und das hat er bereits mehrfach erwähnt, eine ähnliche Politik wie Abraham Lincoln. Der hatte auch ehemaligen Konkurrenten wichtige Posten gegeben.

Ich weiß, ein wenig kluggeschissen, habe ich aber in einer gestrigen Reportage über seinen Weg zum Präsidenten gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist aber hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sie gibt sich immerhin Mühe, früher sah Sie noch schlimmer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

